# GPU Dead.. Pls help which one to buy..



## vickyiori (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi Guys,

So, after serving me for over 2 yrs, my Sapphire 7850 2GB -Dual just stopped working not giving any display.

Not even POST. Tried 3 different monitors, DVI-D, HDMI, same issue not getting any display at all which made me believe it's dead. I checked the card for any physical damage but just couldn't find any. 

Kindly help:

Is it true that Sapphire only provides 2 yrs of warranty in India?

If yes, I'm planning to buy GTX 960 as a replacement as it suits my needs & budget for the upcoming 2-3 yrs.

Can you please suggest which one I should buy? Asus, XFX, Zotac etc.?

Also, I only play games at 1920x1080 resolution and that wont be changed anytime near future, so will there be any advantage if I buy 4GB one, instead of 2GB?

Pls help guys. 

Thanks in advance,
Vikas


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 17, 2015)

Sapphire provides 3 years of warranty for all its GPU's via Location Map

RMA the GPU immediately.

As for GTX 960 is concerned go with Zotac GTX 960 2GB @ 16k


----------

